# Android auto night mode



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello eveyone,

I have a 2017 Premier Sedan and I'm having an issue with my mylink display when using android auto. At night AA will still display in day mode making the screen super bright. Things I have tried to rectify the problem:

1) Adjust dimmer at night (Just dims screen, stays in day mode)
2) Use android auto developer options to use Phone, Vehicle, And always night
3) Install AA Night helper
4) Factory Reset phone

No matter what I try I can't get it to switch. I am using a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 running Android Pie (9.0) latest version of android auto. I have used AA in my wifes car that had a pioneer radio with the same phone and didn't have any issues. It's driving me insane!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

CUSTOMER ASSISTANCE CENTER
- General questions or concerns on a vehicle you own
- Warranty questions
- Recall questions
- Checking vehicle order status
800-222-1020
(option 2)
Mon–Sat, 8 a.m.–9 p.m. (EST)
Sun, closed






WEB AND MOBILE SUPPORT
- Chevrolet Owner Center
- Mobile App
- Questions about managing your vehicle and services
- Assistance with your radio, Bluetooth or navigation
877-558-8352
Mon–Sat, 8 a.m.–9 p.m. (EST)
Sun, closed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There might be something in here...

[h=1]How To Dim 7” Mylink Display?[/h]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Restart your phone and try again. If that doesn't work check the master settings for your phone - you may have night mode disabled. Also, Google Maps has a night mode disable as well.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

obermd said:


> Restart your phone and try again. If that doesn't work check the master settings for your phone - you may have night mode disabled. Also, Google Maps has a night mode disable as well.


This ^

Sounds like there is a bug specific to Samsung devices w Pie as well. See this link from Google
https://support.google.com/androidauto/thread/2482734?hl=en


----------

